# Hostile communities you stopped using?



## fulffy512 (Jun 16, 2019)

asdfghjkl;'


----------



## Fallowfox (Jun 16, 2019)

I am super surprised that audiophiles flame each other. I thought they'd just be a bunch of chilled people listening to music.


----------



## fulffy512 (Jun 16, 2019)

I thought that too but no i was wrong, its just endless bickering over who right that's super draining. Reddit's headphones sub is pretty much the worst one i tried out 5 forums. 

But then again there only so much you can talk about headphones/audio gear before it gets boring as hell. lol


----------



## Aznig (Jun 16, 2019)

T̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶u̶n̶i̶t̶y̶


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 16, 2019)

Last I been on OC ReMix and The FlipSide Forum they felt quite chill. I used to frequent a few rather incendiary Sonic related communities though, and it was not uncommon to see admins going through a brawl against each other


----------



## Cyroo (Jun 16, 2019)

Audiophiles are ridiculous.


----------



## Aetius (Jun 16, 2019)

I think the last one that legitimately pissed me off was the Half Life 2 Role Playing Community in 2009 

(Pro tip: Never interrupt somebody's crouch typefucking session because you wanted to sell burritos)


----------



## Skychickens (Jun 17, 2019)

A lot of fandoms actually. They usually go toxic or I tire of them. 

I barely use Deviantart or FurVilla anymore though.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 17, 2019)

Aznig said:


> T̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶u̶n̶i̶t̶y̶


Bro same lmao


----------



## Delta_Zero (Jun 17, 2019)

I can't say because no community would let me be in long enough to tell, apparently having high-functioning autism is a crime


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 17, 2019)

Aznig said:


> T̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶u̶n̶i̶t̶y̶


twitter cough cough
Really though. I’ve met some real unpleasant/toxic people here.

Though I remember some minecraft communities I’d play in when I was younger were outright abysmal. One kid was sent death threats for leaving a team and joining a new one.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jun 17, 2019)

The pride community in my city. It sucks but there's so much gatekeeping and controversy and petty drama that it has nothing to do with taking pride in who you are or empowering lgbt+ folks anymore, if a trans person says he wants to pass as a cis man, he's "transphobic" and "betraying other trans people" even if he has never said or done anything besides support trans people who don't. It seems like a contest of  who's the biggest victim and who's rejected by society the most instead of using it as a way of bringing people together. Not to mention all the petty drama against bi people, ace/aro people, and cishet allies. On top of that you suddenly have pedophiles trying to join and claim #loveislove. 

Genuinely, I've been in pride communities that fostered healthy, inclusive mentalities and existed to celebrate and empower people who don't have the privilege of being cis and het. But god damn, I didn't even feel comfortable going near the parade this year. It sucks that it went to shit like this in my area.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 17, 2019)

Not long ago, it was this close for me to quit being furry (after 15 years) due to some perverts, maniacs, drama-queens and overall dickheads here. Especially in RPing, it was close for me to lose a friend just so someone could fuck her through the text. Story gets complicated but I will assure you, this community might be soft outside. Get bit deeper and you will see entire sea of toxins


----------



## foussiremix (Jun 17, 2019)

Super smash bros community on amino or in general, the people are just really salty and toxic and immature acting like everything has to be memed and given a sarcastic answer. And when you ask for a strategy for a certain character they literally use "git gud" and call you bad.

Also the furry community on amino....
Oh boi
Don't wanna get into details

Also the communities in steam forums, 
the people insult each other, have constantly conflicts and show their worst side. Thats why I quit going on the steam forums.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 17, 2019)

I had to walk away from Tumblr, actually.
Every day was just some fresh new outrage on my dashboard. There was some good things I found on tumblr, like, appreciating my own body. I loved the art and culture blogs too.
The rest, though? I'm mentally a lot better after walking away from tumblr.

I also had to walk away from gaiaonline too. Very shallow, really hard to make friends. Excellent roleplay community though. I think they had the best layouts as far as rp sheets. Totally worth it.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 17, 2019)

Hmm, quite difficult, since I've never really stopped using something just because people were aggressive, I've been in gaming communities with toxic as heck people, my best example being L4D2 since it's the longest one I can remember.
People there call you all kinds of stuff. Too good at the game, get called a no-life. Can't skeet a hunter, get called a noob.
Some people take a game too seriously, but I still use it, I just don't often due to being too busy.
The L4D2 steam forum is toxic, but really idc either, at this point I'm regular enough that other people seem to know me, which is kinda a good thing since the other commons on there are nice and decent.

I do remember that I did stop doing RPs for awhile too, although this was when I was mostly on steam and not that I look at it, I should've just not done it on steam and found better sites like a furry forum.
Like there were too many people doing all kinds of things that gave me a (not real) heart attack. One liners, god modding, mary sues, recolours, you name it.
I still have like 1 of my characters who I heavily changed from that era... Other characters were scrapped.

Eh, either way I don't think I've left a community fully because of it being hostile.
I just forget about it and move on.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 17, 2019)

Callout communities. I used to be a mod on furry callout tumblr and it became very obvious very quickly that the admin of that community just was using it as a way to decry anyone who didn't believe what she wanted them to believe. I couldn't get away from that shit for almost 3 years and walked on eggshells for a VERY long time afterwards because of it. 
Remember: if someone is trying to force you to act in a certain way to appease to them when you're not hurting anyone else, RUN AWAY! I'm almost 30 and had too many years of what was supposed to be fun taken away by people like that. Having friends you disagree with sometimes is good, better than having an echo chamber where you have to constantly choose sides after every breakup/fight.


----------



## Asher Grey (Jun 17, 2019)

PercyD said:


> I had to walk away from Tumblr, actually.
> Every day was just some fresh new outrage on my dashboard. There was some good things I found on tumblr, like, appreciating my own body. I loved the art and culture blogs too.
> The rest, though? I'm mentally a lot better after walking away from tumblr.
> 
> I also had to walk away from gaiaonline too. Very shallow, really hard to make friends. Excellent roleplay community though. I think they had the best layouts as far as rp sheets. Totally worth it.


Extremely accurate. I was really deep into tumblr at the worst point of my depression. I didn't have the willpower to just up and leave when I should have, but after a lot of (not unusual)tumblr drama, I was harassed into deleting my account. I was heartbroken for about a month before suddenly realizing that not being constantly exposed to callout culture and anon hate actually helped me get better mentally.

There was a lot that I appreciated about it, like seeing so much trans positivity and being on a platform with such friendly and approachable artists. Really, it was easier to have positive interactions with amazing artists, which I miss. But if I hadn't quit, I don't think I would've pulled myself out of that bad mental state until it was too late.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 17, 2019)

I actually stopped playing LoL religiously because of the community but that was in 2013. I've heard it's even worse now, lol.


----------



## fulffy512 (Jun 17, 2019)

Delta_Zero said:


> I can't say because no community would let me be in long enough to tell, apparently having high-functioning autism is a crime



Oh on Reddit on 3 occasions i had that happen, Having autism means your too stupid to have a opinion or reporting a furry going on a anti-autism rant that should've been ban worthy. Yet these are the same clowns that can't grasp the furry fandom and why people enjoy it?.



Cyroo said:


> Audiophiles are ridiculous.



Yeah £1100+ for gear barely better than anything for £350.  Always found it funny when the few who had a HD800, Utopia, more and had a ER4XR did this while still justifying the 1k stuff???.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Jun 17, 2019)

This one.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 17, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> I actually stopped playing LoL religiously because of the community but that was in 2013. I've heard it's even worse now, lol.


Yeah MOBA's in general are very toxic to be part of and the only one I can think of that is not as toxic is Heroes of the Storm. (Unfortunately that game is going under maintenance mode and will receive less attention from Activision-Blizzard overall.)


----------



## Misha Bordiga Zahradník (Jun 17, 2019)

Dear god League of Legends was hell. Glad to be out. Great game, but the community is the trashiest elitist bullshit.


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 17, 2019)

Although I haven't played it in a while, the Mechwarrior Online community can get pretty bad at times, so I usually don't interact with others outside my clan much.


----------



## dragon-in-sight (Jun 17, 2019)

*The Blizzard Game communities:* Especially the official WoW Forums are may be one of the most toxic places one can find on the internet. The general communication is agressive, and when someone asks a simple question about the game he has to scroll through 2-3 pages of troll and flame posts until he can hope to find a propper answer.

*MMO Champion:* I still read the main page but the Forum are just a mess. A huge margin of the users seems to be Alt-right, and there often are verry crude and salty topics, bashing against SJW, LGBT or Leftliberals in their general discussion section. There also were quite some cases of misogynie and racism.


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2019)

This one

I've had it. I've blocked half the forum and unfollowed everyone. I might consider just terminating my account. I like a lot of you but there is behavior here I simply can't stand any longer.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 17, 2019)

The Furry Community


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 17, 2019)

(Yeah, I’m gonna have to say this community, too... thank goodness that I’ve just been choosing the right people to talk to)


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2019)

Actually...almost left this one, and yet, I've always managed to have enough people that I feel a certain connection to, that I've stuck around. And I always end up meeting some really amazing new furs. Things have been rough at times, but as of late, with news and politics in its own section, I think things have been a lot more friendly. I've not seen nearly the volume of mean, toxic posts that I used to, and lots of furs seem to be having more fun, joking around and such. There's always such an influx here, and it seems easier to get to know furs, than Discord; you have profiles, and posts, to refer back to. And I like to welcome new furs when I get the chance, and try make 'em feel at home, and be inclusive.

Um...places I have left: 'Furry' Twitter. Tried it for a month, and blah.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 17, 2019)

Simo said:


> Um...places I have left: 'Furry' Twitter. Tried it for a month, and blah.


Furry twitter is not very good, agree. I was involved with it for a few years and everyone is a lot more loudly opinionated than places like forums imo. It feels weird to see artists yelling about politics and telling people to "f*ck off and die" one moment and taking commissions the next - really unprofessional, imo.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> This one
> 
> I've had it. I've blocked half the forum and unfollowed everyone. I might consider just terminating my account. I like a lot of you but there is behavior here I simply can't stand any longer.


What behavior?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

CinnamonSkunk said:


> Furry twitter is not very good, agree. I was involved with it for a few years and everyone is a lot more loudly opinionated than places like forums imo. It feels weird to see artists yelling about politics and telling people to "f*ck off and die" one moment and taking commissions the next - really unprofessional, imo.


Twitter is poison, it makes people go insane


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> What behavior?


Call outs, insults, personal attacks, mob mentality, ad-hominids, political wars, crying wolf and a lot of other bullshit.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

Rimna said:


> The Furry Community


You're still peeking in tho it seems?


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

Infrarednexus said:


> Call outs, insults, personal attacks, mob mentality, ad-hominids, political wars, crying wolf and a lot of other bullshit.


LOL, I'm not sure you'll find any community that doesn't have those


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 17, 2019)




----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 17, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> You're still peeking in tho it seems?



Occasionally. I don't know if you can see what my activity has been on my profile here, but this month I have made only 3 posts. Now 4, with this one. I used to be here daily.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 17, 2019)

Rimna said:


> Occasionally. I don't know if you can see what my activity has been on my profile here, but this month I have made only 3 posts. Now 4, with this one. I used to be here daily.


Any particular reason why?


----------



## PercyD (Jun 17, 2019)

Asher Grey said:


> Extremely accurate. I was really deep into tumblr at the worst point of my depression. I didn't have the willpower to just up and leave when I should have, but after a lot of (not unusual)tumblr drama, I was harassed into deleting my account. I was heartbroken for about a month before suddenly realizing that not being constantly exposed to callout culture and anon hate actually helped me get better mentally.
> 
> There was a lot that I appreciated about it, like seeing so much trans positivity and being on a platform with such friendly and approachable artists. Really, it was easier to have positive interactions with amazing artists, which I miss. But if I hadn't quit, I don't think I would've pulled myself out of that bad mental state until it was too late.


Yea... Whats sad is that it's really hard to alter your feed to avoid the drama too. Like I went back to Facebook and it's much easier to control whats on your feed. It might just be that tumblr's drama is so pervasive, it's hard to to filter out.


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Jun 17, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Any particular reason why?



I've changed - my tolerance for others has become small. I value my time far more than I value the time of others, and my interests hardly align with most common ones here.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 17, 2019)

*Sits here wondering why everyone were thinking about leaving community*
*holds out paws for free hugs* No leave. :c


Hmm, I do find it kinda hard to relate though with most posts here, then again that might be because I've learnt and grew up with it online so I kinda just ignored most of the stuff.
Still, glad to see those who said to leave the fandom are still here on the forums at least.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Jun 17, 2019)

Guild Wars 2 as the games community has a nasty tendency to erupt into a firestorm when Arenanet implements an unpopular feature into the game. That is the main reason why I avoid playing Guild Wars 2 as a whole just to avoid the drama ball.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 17, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> LOL, I'm not sure you'll find any community that doesn't have those


That is true, but it gets tiresome once it goes on for awhile. The political scene last fall/summer was abysmal. Even worse before I joined in august. People would post hurtful things, and “witch-hunting” was a bit more common.

Some people just simply posted an opinion or question, and would be accused of being a nazi. Some people tried leaving extremist views they had after realizing what wasn’t right, but people would still hound and threaten them.

It got to the point I was receiving DMs from people saying bs like “Talking to X? I’m worried you’ll become a nazi if you talk to them.” Or “Person Y has -mild conservative opinion- they are a homophobic slut, stop talking to them.”  And I didn’t even post often in the political threads! Almost every forum goer, despite if they posted political opinions, were being pulled into drama.

The environment in the forum was(and kinda still is >_>)toxic, and unfortunately still haunting some of the older members in the form of hateful DMs and discord back-talk. I don’t want to speak for the majority of us older users, but I’m pretty confident that is what is making us dislike the FAF community. It’s one reason I’m not as active here anymore.


Edits for clarity and spelling


----------



## ManicTherapsid (Jun 17, 2019)

*Thinks of the entirety of interweb back in the late 90s / early 00s while giving thousand yard stare*


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 17, 2019)

Facebook. It sucks to see my own family rap on what I belive in like it's trash.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 17, 2019)

Actually wait scratch that, the emo/alternative fandom after 2013. So much edge...


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 17, 2019)

The furry community to be completely honest, lots of people looking to inflate their egos, start drama, call out others and alienate everyone that doesn't see things their way.

And don't get me started on the people who go around policing other communities for doing things they're also guilty of.

Some people just don't want to have fun.


----------



## Keo the Catbee (Jun 17, 2019)

I have a question. What's so bad about the furry community? I have only witnessed one bad individual. I'm not even gonna touch on the zoophilios


----------



## Troj (Jun 17, 2019)

SomethingAwful forums!

I joined for the humor, the interesting Ask/Tell threads, and a neat megathread about animation, and pulled away after certain posters and the Helldump had made things so hostile and toxic that I realized I was actually starting to experience literal anxiety around posting at all.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 17, 2019)

The Voltron Fandom was the worst fandom I've ever been apart of, and I am a goddamned Homestuck. Honestly it was so fucking stupid seeing people call others pedophiles for shipping an 18 year old and a 20 year old together, and it was even more ridiculous when they tried to spin this narrative that Character X and Character Y see each other as family, when that was 1) Never confirmed by anyone on Voltron Staff and 2) Is something that is left so up in the air in the show it might as well not even be canon.

One character quite literally says he loves another one, and yet they're they all are on tumblr and twitter trying to explain how "It wasn't romantic in any sense" and "He meant it in a brotherly way", and while said character did tack on that "You're like a brother to me line" we already got proof days after that episode aired on Netflix that that wasn't always to going to be the case. Not to mention the fact that every other international dubbing company translated that "I love you" line into a romantic one. The Subtitles for all of these Dubs held the original english script and the writers had forgotten to make the I love You not as romantic as they did before. So it's pretty obvious that the show had two gay characters, but Dreamworks made the writers make it not gay because they're pussies, but the only people who didn't get this memo were the dubbing companies.

It was very frustrating seeing people write essays about how these two characters weren't in love when even from an outsiders perspective, it was pretty obvious the show was supposed to end with those two getting together, but I guess assholes on the internet couldn't have that and they bitched and moaned until nobody got a happy ending, and that's why Voltron Season 8 was a total fucking dumpster fire under a Pride flag. No one was happy at the end, not even the ones whose ships became canon.

Honestly the whole show fell apart when they started listening to the fans, and I hate that that's the case because the show was amazing the first 6 seasons, and you could really tell it was supposed to end beautifully with two resolved character arcs, a very fleshed out romance, and potential for a spinoff to tie up loose ends, BUT NOOOO.

There was so much wrong with the fandom. There was namecalling, there was people accusing others of being pedophiles because they shipped an 18 year old with a 20 year old, there were people accusing some of the staff members of homophobia for making a gay joke that wasn't homobhobic at all (it was a tweet about socks or something, and one of the Voice actors made a joke about another character being a bottom and twitter went off like they've never bottom shamed someone in their LIFE, especially when they do it every single fucking day.) There was one fan who held screenshots of the next season hostage in order to get their fucking ship canon in the show (They didn't get what they wanted but nobody did in the end, so there's that.)

Honestly, if you ever wanna watch voltron, don't look up anything about it online, just read old theories but stay the hell away from the shipping because it was a complete and utter trash heap. It was the worst fandom experience I've ever had, and when the show finally ended I was just so glad because now everyone who was involved could shut the hell up and move onto some other show.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 17, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> The Voltron Fandom was the worst fandom I've ever been apart of, and I am a goddamned Homestuck. Honestly it was so fucking stupid seeing people call others pedophiles for shipping an 18 year old and a 20 year old together, and it was even more ridiculous when they tried to spin this narrative that Character X and Character Y see each other as family, when that was 1) Never confirmed by anyone on Voltron Staff and 2) Is something that is left so up in the air in the show it might as well not even be canon.
> 
> One character quite literally says he loves another one, and yet they're they all are on tumblr and twitter trying to explain how "It wasn't romantic in any sense" and "He meant it in a brotherly way", and while said character did tack on that "You're like a brother to me line" we already got proof days after that episode aired on Netflix that that wasn't always to going to be the case. Not to mention the fact that every other international dubbing company translated that "I love you" line into a romantic one. The Subtitles for all of these Dubs held the original english script and the writers had forgotten to make the I love You not as romantic as they did before. So it's pretty obvious that the show had two gay characters, but Dreamworks made the writers make it not gay because they're pussies, but the only people who didn't get this memo were the dubbing companies.
> 
> ...


Listen, I was personally attacked by Voltron in general-

I'm so sick of femme characters not getting any restitution for their suffering. Everyone else got to get a good ending but the princess and I'm still so mad-


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 18, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> I have a question. What's so bad about the furry community? I have only witnessed one bad individual. I'm not even gonna touch on the zoophilios


Sometimes being a welcoming and friendly community can be a double edge sword. Sure we get a lot of cool and fun people most of the time, but other times we get people that are unwanted in a lot of places for good reasons, then when more undesirables see this they join the community, just look at the zoophiles on twitter trying to hijack pride month, a good lot of them unfortunately are furries.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Hate to be a negative Nancy, but I have to agree with the sentiments about FAF. A particular thread I participated in was a great example of how absurdly ridiculous this place can be. The true irony being, that said thread was only the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Guifrog (Jun 18, 2019)

Keo the Catbee said:


> I have a question. What's so bad about the furry community? I have only witnessed one bad individual. I'm not even gonna touch on the zoophilios


Seems a different perception for each of us, based on stuff like our interests, the places that attract our attention and either a mere curiosity or an urge to interact, the degree of sensitiveness to subjects being talked about, the experiences we have with people and so on

I ignore a lot of the toxins for being already a poison frog, though I've never gotten a politically charged DM here, or have suffered a doxxin' attempt (scary first 2018 semester), or had my feelings hurt due to remarks about my sexual orientation/gender/social condition/ethnicity/religion/personal opinions/etc, or got a bad first impression from this place; besides, I'm most interested in playing forum games, casually acting as my sona, responding to soft variety topics such as "little things you like", which hardly tend to bring animosity I guess. But others did experience at least one or all the aforementioned bad stuff, and my sneaky self could witness the firey threads once in a while.

And still I find this community rather chill in comparison to others I'd been to, but then again, my history and brain system's just one in a pool


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Listen, I was personally attacked by Voltron in general-
> 
> I'm so sick of femme characters not getting any restitution for their suffering. Everyone else got to get a good ending but the princess and I'm still so mad-



She got to be with her father, so there was that.  I had the feels for her and Lance not getting to be together as it seemed both ended up maybe not miserable, but significantly lost.  It was almost like finding the love of your life only to have them die weeks after finally meeting them.  Reminded me of the feels after How I met your mother.

Which forum, Kim?  just trying to gauge absurdity.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> She got to be with her father, so there was that.  I had the feels for her and Lance not getting to be together as it seemed both ended up maybe not miserable, but significantly lost.  It was almost like finding the love of your life only to have them die weeks after finally meeting them.  Reminded me of the feels after How I met your mother.
> 
> Which forum, Kim?  just trying to gauge absurdity.



This forum. It has it's positives, but lately, I find it's been getting a bit absurd. Just me though.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

Yeah, I can see that.  dA's forums aren't much better.  Maybe it's an artist thing, but I think it has more to do with any forum where there is a modicum of insulation between your private and public faces.  people come into the forums and act like d-bags because it's semi-anonymous.

I don't think age of participants has as much to do with it, because we have the same stuff show up on work forums. I think it all depends on moderator-community interactions.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

Aznig said:


> T̶h̶i̶s̶ ̶c̶o̶m̶m̶u̶n̶i̶t̶y̶





KimberVaile said:


> This forum. It has it's positives, but lately, I find it's been a bit getting absurd. Just me though.





CrookedCroc said:


> Sometimes being a welcoming and friendly community can be a double edge sword. Sure we get a lot of cool and fun people most of the time, but other times we get people that are unwanted in a lot of places for good reasons





Mr. Fox said:


> This one.


 Ya know...... it never ceases to amaze me - how some people can criticize, whine, (and complain about) certain people, certain aspects, and certain interactions - be it either on these Forums, (and on other social media places) - and _consistently lament_ about about how negative and toxic they all are..... _and yet_, (*at the same time*) - not realize how _the very complaining and criticizing that they're currently doing_ **helps** to *_*amplify*_* _that very same negativity and toxicity_ that they claim they dislike....

Complaining about things and about certain people is (*in itself*) a form toxicity. 

Secondly - (as a guy who's been on here a long time)..... let me just say this: to those people out there that are doing all of this complaining: _"*if you're that unhappy, and that disenchanted dar-lings - then by all means, simply move on - (to greener pastures)*"_.... which is what I always say to anyone in an unhappy situation. 

Thirdly - the dislike and unwelcome _sword_ that many seem to enjoy wielding - does indeed _*cut both ways*_ - (meaning) : other users on these platforms may be thinking and saying *_*the exact same thing*_* about *you*, (and/or *your friends*), possibly..... eh?

No one is perfect.... and because we're all imperfect creatures - we may find ourselves stepping on a few toes once and a while..... which in turn, can place you on someone else's "dislike list" even though you may not actually know you're on it, _yourself_.

And also, _I find it kind of ironic_ that certain users on these platforms like to throw the "troll" label around - when (to be honest): whenever I see someone with ten-thousand or so plus postings on their profile - calling someone who's got maybe a hundred posts on his profile a "*troll*" - it kind of _amuses _me, and makes me wonder who the real trolls - (in these places), _really are_. 

So - (with that said), I think it's probably more productive for us all to utilize our time and energy more efficiently by focusing more _on some possible solutions_ to these problems, and on _the positive aspects_ (of these platforms being *a resource* for the community).... and not so much on the negatives and on the people we "_don't like_".


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Ya know...... it never ceases to amaze me - how some people can criticize, whine, (and complain about) certain people, certain aspects, and certain interactions - be it either on these Forums, (and on other social media places) - and _consistently lament_ about about how negative and toxic they all are..... _and yet_, (*at the same time*) - not realize how _the very complaining and criticizing that they're currently doing_ **helps** to *_*amplify*_* _that very same negativity and toxicity_ that they claim they dislike....
> 
> Complaining about things and about certain people is (*in itself*) a form toxicity.
> 
> ...



Yes, I'm whining by agreeing with the sentiments posted before me, how dare I be honest in a thread about the exact topic. And no, a single sentence doesn't amplify or exacerbate the same toxicity, it's a single sentence statement that you turned into a multi paragraph whine fest ironically.

Which btw replying to a simple single sentence statement of disliking the forums's current state with a sanctimonious wall of text is a greater form of toxicity. It's like replying to a pinch with a sucker punch, which is actually quite ironic. Stating you're unhappy with the state of the forums is addressing a real problem, and implying the only solution is to leave makes you sound incredibly whiny and thin skinned, lol. (Maybe that should hint at you being the problem princess, dunno) Oh and I don't really care if that's what people think honestly. In case you're kind of having trouble comprehending the title of this thread (not all that surprising) , it's about communities you're not using as much. Funny how you only went on this tirade when the community being criticized was this one. Sorry that I'm on topic. If you want to solve an issue, the first step is addressing it, which is what everyone did. If you want to discuss solutions to it, well be my guest, this is a forum after all. That is, if you actually value having such a discussion.

Ironically, you do quite fittingly represent an aspect I've come to dislike about the forums. People throwing a fit over simply voicing negative opinions about something, it's a pretty childish perspective towards life in general. That you should never criticize something, you should always seek sunshine rainbows and flowers every chance you get. Quite a myopic world view.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Ironically, you do quite fittingly represent an aspect I've come to dislike about the forums. People throwing a fit over simply voicing negative opinions about something, it's a pretty childish perspective towards life in general. That you should never criticize something, you should always seek sunshine rainbows and flowers every chance you get. Quite a myopic world view.



Indeed, but understandable if you come here from real life (that is often stressful and sometimes filled with negativity) to just have a good time and relax. I don't always want to be confronted with how bad the world is in my free time, I want to do stuff that makes me feel happy.
Constant stream of negativity doesn't do that.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Indeed, but understandable if you come here from real life (that is often stressful and sometimes filled with negativity) to just have a good time and relax. I don't always want to be confronted with how bad the world is in my free time, I want to do stuff that makes me feel happy.
> Constant stream of negativity doesn't do that.



Right, and to all the people who don't want to seek out negativity, I have but one question. Why did you come to a thread about hostile communities you no longer use? Sounds like a pretty negative topic. I would understand if I was being negative on a thread it wasn't meant for, but I mean, people should kind of know what they are getting into with this one.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Yes, I'm whining by agreeing with the sentiments posted before me, how dare I be honest in a thread about the exact topic. And no, a single sentence doesn't amplify or exacerbate the same toxicity, it's a single sentence statement that you turned into a multi paragraph whine fest ironically.
> 
> Which btw replying to a simple single sentence statement of disliking the forums's current state with a sanctimonious wall of text is a greater form of toxicity. It's like replying to a pinch with a sucker punch, which is actually quite ironic. Stating you're unhappy with the state of the forums is addressing a real problem, and implying the only solution is to leave makes you sound incredibly whiny and thin skinned, lol. (Maybe that should hint at you being the problem princess, dunno) Oh and I don't really care if that's what people think honestly. In case you're kind of having trouble comprehending the title of this thread, it's about communities you're not using as much. Funny how you only went on this tirade when the community being criticized was this one. Sorry that I'm on topic. If you want to solve an issue, the first step is addressing it, which is what everyone did. If you want to discuss solutions to it, well be my guest, this is a forum after all. That is, if you actually value having such a discussion.
> 
> Ironically, you do quite fittingly represent an aspect I've come to dislike about the forums. People throwing a fit over simply voicing negative opinions about something, it's a pretty childish perspective towards life in general. That you should never criticize something, you should always seek sunshine rainbows and flowers every chance you get. Quite a myopic world view.


 Piss off..... this is my observations on the topic.... (like it or not). If you're that unhappy where you are - (be it these Forums, or elsewhere) then simply vote with your feet, dearie.  It's pretty basic.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Piss off..... this is my observations on the topic.... (like it or not).



It's a forum, if you're going to give your hot take and be abrasiveness about it all the while, don't cry when somebody throws that shit back at you.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> If you're that unhappy where you are - (be it these Forums, or elsewhere) then simply vote with your feet, dearie.  It's pretty basic.



If somebody else's single sentence opinion offends you that much, maybe you should grow a pair of balls and stop crying. Better yet, leave yourself, my esteemed snowflake kin, that way all those mean opinions can't hurt your feewings. Pretty basic. #HugBoxForever #NoMeanOpinionsPwease.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

My manhood is fine, thanks.... and, it's not just a single sentence ; it's a single sentence that's frequently repeated over and over again (often times by the same people).... and at that point - is the point when it starts getting a little tired.

Have a good night.


----------



## ConorHyena (Jun 18, 2019)

Gentlefurs, do excuse me but would you please mind your manners? This is really no reason to resort to rhetoric violence.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> It's not just a single sentence ; it's a single sentence that's frequently repeated over and over again (often times by the same people).... and at that point - is the point when it starts getting a little tired.



People have repeated a sentiment with frequency and it hurts my feelings! ;_;
Time to speak out against this horrible opinion with a multi paragraph whine post, instead of asking any of them about why they think the way they do!

(first time I complained about this btw)


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyways, I'll let the reaction to my two sentence statement serve as compelling evidence to why I've been finding this place a little less tolerable. Done with the topic though. (INb4 "You should have been the bigger man" comments.)


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Anyways, I'l let the reaction to my two sentence statement serve as compelling evidence to why I've been finding this place a little less tolerable.


Again - 





Connor J. Coyote said:


> if you're that unhappy where you are - (be it these Forums, or elsewhere) then simply vote with your feet, dearie.  It's pretty basic.





KimberVaile said:


> (INb4 "You should have been the bigger man" comments.)


 Toxic, indeed....


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Gentlefurs, do excuse me but would you please mind your manners?


 I **always**  mind my manners on here, btw. 

(Night all).


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Again -
> Toxic, indeed....



And again, maybe you should leave the forums if negativity on a thread about expressing said negativity hurts your feelings, winter wonderland. I have to wonder how you function in real life, do break into tears when somebody looks at you the wrong way? Man, you're so big brained Conner.
But please keep playing the victim for going in swinging at me and multiple other people.
Toxic indeed!

How dare I defend myself though, I should have lied over and let you wail on me, am I right?
Online forums aren't for you Conner, they won't and never will be virtual hugboxes where no mean owie opinions are ever expressed. You'd be doing decent people a favor by leaving.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Conner.


Do me a favor - and spell my name right next time, alright ?.... bye for now..... have a piece of cake, on me though, 'fore I leave....


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Do me a favor and spell my name right next time, alright.... bye for now..... have a piece of cake, on me though, 'fore I leave....



Lol, ok, have fun in your hugbox.


----------



## Sagt (Jun 18, 2019)

Anyway, back on topic, I remember Dota 2 being incredibly aggressive when I used to play. 

If something went wrong for your team, the blame would immediately shift to your teammates, and everyone would turn on each other, rather than the possibility of the problem lying with oneself or the enemy team just being very good. And people would just often shout slurs at everyone and take it way too far; like in a lot of other online games, I guess. Admittedly, sometimes that element of the game could be funny though.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Jun 18, 2019)

CertifiedCervine said:


> That is true, but it gets tiresome once it goes on for awhile. The political scene last fall/summer was abysmal. Even worse before I joined in august. People would post hurtful things, and “witch-hunting” was a bit more common.
> 
> Some people just simply posted an opinion or question, and would be accused of being a nazi. Some people tried leaving extremist views they had after realizing what wasn’t right, but people would still hound and threaten them.
> 
> ...


Huh, sounds pretty bad. Was/is it some sort of clique as on other websites doing that? sounds like clique work to me.


----------



## Lorim (Jun 18, 2019)

League of Legends, but it's been a few years at this point. Game in and of itself was fun, just the "community" ruins it. Can't recall how many times I've had a dude stuck in spawn, complaining about how bad our team is. I never understood how obsessively trying to "git gud" was fun in the first place.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

I blame the semi-anonymity of the internet (Which doesn't really exist anymore).

I don't play mmorpg anymore because of the sexist harassment and just disgust if something was done someone didn't like and just attempting to make it through things.  oh man, I remember some downright nasty and scary things being hurtled.

I don't even do multiplayer chat because all anyone would do was complain of my style or ask me to show my tits on live stream or IM.  So I quit streaming, quit talking, then quit playing.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> She got to be with her father, so there was that.  I had the feels for her and Lance not getting to be together as it seemed both ended up maybe not miserable, but significantly lost.  It was almost like finding the love of your life only to have them die weeks after finally meeting them.  Reminded me of the feels after How I met your mother.
> 
> Which forum, Kim?  just trying to gauge absurdity.


She got to be with her father in the white ass space. It was so disastifying-
That was such a non- sacrifice too! It didn't make any sense. Especially after all the bullshit she went through the entire series. She deserved Lance and his big ass goofy family.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

I love the fact so many people are saying this place lmao
I’m only here for one rp thread. Where it was actually fun to be (LPW) is now just a freshman cesspool of annoyance. Maybe if we could have some sensible adults in places where high school stupidity runs rampant we can actually enjoy ourselves. 
Once the rp Im in stops I’m getting off here. Too many touchy, “woe-is-me” bastards on here.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I blame the semi-anonymity of the internet (Which doesn't really exist anymore).
> 
> I don't play mmorpg anymore because of the sexist harassment and just disgust if something was done someone didn't like and just attempting to make it through things.  oh man, I remember some downright nasty and scary things being hurtled.
> 
> I don't even do multiplayer chat because all anyone would do was complain of my style or ask me to show my tits on live stream or IM.  So I quit streaming, quit talking, then quit playing.



My goodness, do I identify with this one! This is also why I stopped playing multiplayer without friends, so many people just want to make your life miserable, if you happen to be a girl. Especially when you’re alone. Not talking seemed to work for a while, but people would eventually catch on, so I eventually stopped playing altogether. I had to drop the Alien vs Predator game, and TF2 due to this reason.

If I have friends to play with, I may consider playing multiplayer games again. But, for now, I’m content with playing games like The Legend of Zelda: Breath of the Wild on my Switch, thank you.


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2019)

Every community has an element of trash unfortunately. I don't think I have been in any where there hasn't been a degree of toxicity or venom, drama or other bullcrap. Just how we as a species have evolved. The internet just makes it worse with the semi anonymity. People think they can escape the consequences of their actions.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

Percy, I love your sarcasm and agree!  Why does it have to be a white light?  I want a pink one.  Oooh, or light teal with different wavelengths dyed in at points.  Dang it, I just want to go with my wife!  Take that you heaven people you!

MC - Preach it, sister!


----------



## Skittles (Jun 18, 2019)

But if I had to point a finger at a specific community for being toxic AF at times. The Uber Elitest Mary Sue's of the World of Warcraft RP community. Seriously. When someone had the power to make an entire community shun you for anything that may offend their headcanon. There is something wrong. Didn't happen to me personally but saw it happen a bunch of times.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



Uhh, I'm going to have to stop you there Aznig, the fandom isn't a place for negativity, ok? Nothing bad ever happens here, especially on this site, and what's worse, you didn't post a trigger warning for our more sensitive members.
How fucking dare you post something on topic and totally relevant, I'm deeply offended.


----------



## MaetheDragon (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



THIS. LITERALLY THIS!

Thank you, Aznig. I was hesitant about saying anything about Conor’s post, as I feared some of the things you mentioned. It’s a primary reason why I was so hesitant to be a furry in the first place- the furry fandom gets bad press for a reason. To ignore the faults in the fandom is to ignore the negative experiences many people have had with the fandom, and even certain furry communities in general.

I’m just glad someone other than me said it, because I’ve had nothing but positive experiences so far. I didn’t want to ruin that, for me or the people I’ve been fortunate enough to meet.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


Yo, the 13th ammendment prohibits owning people like this...


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


You go girl! 

Stand your ground!


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

WhY DoNt YoU JuSt LeAvE?!


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


I appreciate your feedback, thank you.... (please note) I was not targeting any particular user when I posted my initial post on here..... all of the postings (that I quoted above) all basically had the same theme - (being about either the Furry community, or this Forum) and the toxicities within it.... which is why I picked them - in no real particular order.... and so, I wasn't targeting any particular user, per say,  (just the general theme that all of your postings shared).

_My posting above was a bit of a vent in some ways_; in that many of us are kinda tired of hearing about all these complaints, (on a frequent basis). I'm not saying that this Fandom and this Forum isn't without any problems..... _it has them_; and indeed, I agree with many your points above, in many ways.

(For example) - I don't think minors should be on here unsupervised, _at all_.... IMO. And yes - many of the "bad users" that you mentioned are indeed a problem (that keeps coming back, over and over again).... but - _in all honesty_, it kinda "comes with the territory" whenever we decide to use social media.... it was here before we arrived, and will still be here, after we leave; and we all need to realize that.

Many of us (myself included) - try to focus on the good, in this Fandom, and not so much the bad all the time..... and so - for that reason, (for some of us) - constanly hearing from other members about how horrible this Fandom is - and how dangerous these social media outlets are - can get real tired, real quick, and eventually, becomes annoying (to some)..... when we're trying to relax, and enjoy ourselves.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Ya know...... it never ceases to amaze me - how some people can criticize, whine, (and complain about) certain people, certain aspects, and certain interactions - be it either on these Forums, (and on other social media places) - and _consistently lament_ about about how negative and toxic they all are..... _and yet_, (*at the same time*) - not realize how _the very complaining and criticizing that they're currently doing_ **helps** to *_*amplify*_* _that very same negativity and toxicity_ that they claim they dislike....
> 
> Complaining about things and about certain people is (*in itself*) a form toxicity.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 18, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Yo, the 13th ammendment prohibits owning people like this...





KimberVaile said:


> WhY DoNt YoU JuSt LeAvE?!


Please.  I'm trying to focus on the positives here, not the negatives.... at this point.
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
If anything - (perhaps my posting got some people to think).. maybe.

Let me close by saying - that I hope that_ in spite of the negative aspects_ that this Fandom has - it'd be nice if we can _stop worrying all the time_, _suspecting one another all the time_, and _constantly looking over our shoulders all the time_, and focus more on the good things that are within it, (for once).

I'm outta this thread now, and I got it off my chest. Thanks for your indulgence, folks.  

I'll be back tomorrow, as usual.  Have a great Tuesday.


----------



## WolfyAmbassador (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Please.  I'm trying to focus on the positives here, not the negatives.... at this point.
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> If anything - (perhaps my posting got some people to think).. maybe.
> 
> Let me close by saying - that I hope that_ in spite of the negative aspects_ that this Fandom has - it'd be nice if we can _stop worrying all the time_, _suspecting one another all the time_, and _constantly looking over our shoulders all the time_, and focus more on the good things that are within it, (for once).


 It's hard to not worry when psycho cultists try to damage innocent people and pretend like everything is all flowers, just focus on the positives while getting hit in the head with a bat every time.






Connor J. Coyote said:


> I'm outta this thread now, and I got it off my chest. Thanks for your indulgence, folks.
> 
> I'll be back tomorrow, as usual.  Have a great Tuesday.


 Also, F.


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> I appreciate your feedback, thank you.... (please note) I was not targeting any particular user when I posted my initial post on here..... all of the postings (that I quoted above) all basically had the same theme - (being about either the Furry community, or this Forum) and the toxicities within it.... which is why I picked them - in no real particular order.... and so, I wasn't targeting any particular user, per say,  (just the general theme that all of your postings shared).
> 
> _My posting above was a bit of a vent in some ways_; in that many of us are kinda tired of hearing about all these complaints, (on a frequent basis). I'm not saying that this Fandom and this Forum isn't without any problems..... _it has them_; and indeed, I agree with many your points above, in many ways.
> 
> ...



Okay, I'll elaborate then. About why you got pushback.
You quoted me, and replied with a litany of passive aggressive shite, saying I was whining, and being overtly toxic, snubbing you nose at all the complaints dismissively with a total lack of concern for said issues. It was all done with condescending dismissal and going on about how unproductive and awful a single sentence about this forum was. All of this, in a thread about the exact issue, and you're expecting me not to say anything about it? If you quote somebody with content like that, how else am I supposed to take it?
If you don't like hearing about negativity in the fandom. Maybe you shouldn't open a thread called "Hostile communities you stopped using". There's your hot tip of the day.
If you don't want to deal with push back, don't specifically quote people next time. I'm not going to be your stress ball, tough shit.


----------



## Tazmo (Jun 18, 2019)

Heard mention of trash


Oh wrong kind

*leaves*


----------



## Crimcyan (Jun 18, 2019)

This forum S U C C


----------



## Sagt (Jun 18, 2019)

> Redacted by staff


I mean, having been here a while, I'd broadly agree that there have been some shitty things that have gone on in this forum and that it's definitely not all lovey-dovey. But I think a lot of what you said is a bit... exaggerated. I guess you might have done that to make a point, and you did make it, or maybe even that really is your perception of the forum.

Regarding the illegal stuff, I feel like you made that sound much more pervasive and ongoing than it actually is. As I understood it, it all came from the same 1-3 people that kept making alts, and it hasn't happened for a long time. I don't think they're really ongoing problems with members of the forum.

Don't get me wrong, it was a huge problem during the week or so that it happened and IIRC it happened again a few months later.  But, having said that, I think the problem was made as bad as it was largely because of how understaffed the mod team (if a single part-time volunteer counts as a 'team', that is) was at that point. It's not like this was condoned by the staff team or other members of the forum, but they were able to get away with it because they'd be able to post when the moderator wasn't online, and so it'd take a while for their accounts to be banned and their posts deleted. Any forum could have that stuff posted on it, but to put it plainly, this forum just wasn't prepared for trolls like that. But it has more moderators now, and I wouldn't consider the people that posted that stuff a part of the community.

Also, while the political stuff on the forum is incredibly vitriolic, it's a farcry to call it political extremism. I mean, there have been incidents of some people doing shitty things and taking it too far, but that's unfair to the large majority of the content which, while incredibly polarised, doesn't resort to doxxing or anything similar at all. And, I'll mention, the people that did take it too far have been banned and so are no longer a part of the community. But for the most part, fair point, the politics on this forum is very uninviting.

(And I just want to make it clear that I'm not agreeing with or defending what Connor had to say here. I don't want to be jumped on for that, what I had to say was seperate.)


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> She got to be with her father in the white ass space. It was so disastifying-
> That was such a non- sacrifice too! It didn't make any sense. Especially after all the bullshit she went through the entire series. She deserved Lance and his big ass goofy family.



ALSO CORAN NEVER GOT TO SAY GOODBYE, I WILL ALWAYS BE PISSED THAT HE NEVER GOT TO SAY GOODBYE TO HER, IT MAKES HER DEATH SEEM CHEAP AND UNECESSARY!

Like ugh after watching that episode I was just not happy at all with what they did to my girl, like she and Lotor deserved so much better in terms of writing. I would've been happy with the end relationship between her and Lance if they had did it right, but they just rushed that shit like they had no time left or something.

Only people who came out happy after Voltron were Pidge and Hunk Stans, thats it. Everyone else in the fandom got screwed over so bad. I say if the writers had just ignored the fans, and if Dreamworks had never cut the amount of episodes of Seasons 4 and 5 (I think those were the ones with minimal episodes) than that show would've ended golden.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> ALSO CORAN NEVER GOT TO SAY GOODBYE, I WILL ALWAYS BE PISSED THAT HE NEVER GOT TO SAY GOODBYE TO HER, IT MAKES HER DEATH SEEM CHEAP AND UNECESSARY!
> 
> Like ugh after watching that episode I was just not happy at all with what they did to my girl, like she and Lotor deserved so much better in terms of writing. I would've been happy with the end relationship between her and Lance if they had did it right, but they just rushed that shit like they had no time left or something.
> 
> Only people who came out happy after Voltron were Pidge and Hunk Stans, thats it. Everyone else in the fandom got screwed over so bad. I say if the writers had just ignored the fans, and if Dreamworks had never cut the amount of episodes of Seasons 4 and 5 (I think those were the ones with minimal episodes) than that show would've ended golden.


Im a Pidge stan but like... Princess did not deserve that after everything. She got like no comeuppance after all her suffering. Fiction can do much better than this.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 18, 2019)

Captain TrashPanda said:


> I love the fact so many people are saying this place lmao
> I’m only here for one rp thread. Where it was actually fun to be (LPW) is now just a freshman cesspool of annoyance. Maybe if we could have some sensible adults in places where high school stupidity runs rampant we can actually enjoy ourselves.
> Once the rp Im in stops I’m getting off here. Too many touchy, “woe-is-me” bastards on here.


Damn, not here for me? I feel lied to. Jk I'll pester you on discord cutie.



ConorHyena said:


> Gentlefurs, do excuse me but would you please mind your manners? This is really no reason to resort to rhetoric violence.


I am going to put my drink on the table and not on the coaster.
_At this point, I'm just lurking to see what wall of text I see next, or if a mod starts to slap people.
Maybe I am just lost in all of this, since truth be told I don't really know/care much about the fandom, I'm just here to have fun and meet new people.
Although ignorance isn't really a good thing, hence why I'm curious still._

To be honest I've kinda lost interest here, if anything I'm only here for a select few people at this point and seeing some art, used to be really into looking for Roleplays but it died, maybe because I found it easier to look on discord.
Infact, out of my time on these forums there has only ever been 1 guy I blocked, and was the reason I gave up with threads like LPWs. Then again, that thread is... Pretty sad.

Toxicity is a common thing I see online and I kinda learnt to just deal with it and in most cases ignore it, ideally because most people who cause it are just idiots wanting attention, but maybe based on what I've read I might be missing something, or here at least.


----------



## Yav (Jun 18, 2019)

@Deathless hmm i wonder what hostile community we left :thinking:


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

PercyD said:


> Im a Pidge stan but like... Princess did not deserve that after everything. She got like no comeuppance after all her suffering. Fiction can do much better than this.



Sometimes stories like this make me wonder if we truly are in the right timeline.


----------



## Deathless (Jun 18, 2019)

IggyKoopa said:


> @Deathless hmm i wonder what hostile community we left :thinking:


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Jun 18, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> Huh, sounds pretty bad. Was/is it some sort of clique as on other websites doing that? sounds like clique work to me.


Could be like that. Also like a callout culture so to speak


----------



## KimberVaile (Jun 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Toxicity is a common thing I see online and I kinda learnt to just deal with it and in most cases ignore it, ideally because most people who cause it are just idiots wanting attention, but maybe based on what I've read I might be missing something, or here at least.



Conflict or toxicity can at times stem from positive intent, or misunderstandings. Not everybody sets out wanting to be toxic. As usual though, good intent doesn't mean good actions


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

The only other online community I hated was the brony community, but I was a little kid when MLP was popular so it wasn't as weird to think that I liked ponies. And I did watch youtubers talk about the show, but it was relatively harmless and nice people like IloveKimPossibleALot. It wasn't until when the show got super serious all of a sudden that I started to notice that there were creepy dudes on the internet getting their rocks off on cartoon ponies. And it wasn't later  that I learned that the show went downhill probably for the same reason Voltron did, which was that fans kept interfering with what they wanted to happen. Except this time it was worse, because instead of teenagers, it was grown ass adults bitching about a show that wasn't aimed or made for them being too childish, and not daring enough. "We want more lore" and "Stay away from the main characters, focus on the pointless background characters more" was only some of the reasons the show went south. 

Not to mention the rampid pedophilia and weird horse porn that came out of the brony community. I think that just goes to show that sometimes when adults join in on a fandom meant for kids, they can really ruin the entire experience for everyone involved, and it certainly did for me because I stopped watching the show entirely because of Bronies.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Percy, I love your sarcasm and agree!  Why does it have to be a white light?  I want a pink one.  Oooh, or light teal with different wavelengths dyed in at points.  Dang it, I just want to go with my wife!  Take that you heaven people you!
> 
> MC - Preach it, sister!


I mean even if it was a fashionable yet playful shade of magenta-
Being with her father for eternity isnt enough! Thats basically flash death. Its just so sorry of an ending that benefited no one.


----------



## PercyD (Jun 18, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> Sometimes stories like this make me wonder if we truly are in the right timeline.


Imma just call it what it is-
Predominantly male writers either don't know how to write for femme characters, or thet just downright refuse to do them any justice. 
Male heroes get archs and they get to come home. Femne heroines just suffer and die.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 18, 2019)

Wow, so this thread turned into a... something else.   Chiefly,  borderline exactly what the question initiated asked.

So, amazing the women have thought about it, discussed it, and now we’re on to Voltron love subplots.

No attacks.  No wtf moments (Allura, you were too smexy to die!). Just calm, cool, collected.  

Now, if no one minds, I have to go to dA to work on my new uploads, where I am getting damn near porn im’s asking my boob size, if I’m single, would I consider not being gay, and if I am into swinging, and I am a very lovely woman (connotations).

Sometimes, though very seldom, I wish I was a guy.  I don’t remember a guy ever talking about these problems.  In addition to the above bs.

Yay, time to woman up.  Hooray....


----------



## PercyD (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow, so this thread turned into a... something else.   Chiefly,  borderline exactly what the question initiated asked.
> 
> So, amazing the women have thought about it, discussed it, and now we’re on to Voltron love subplots.
> 
> ...


Oh I can write a whole essay on this--

My thesis is this: women are generally just viewed as emotional vehicles for men- either fictionally or in real life. Thats what justifies guys coming and asking you for nudes all the time. This goes back, WAY BACK, to when people believed the (cis-fem) vagina moves around the body and causes feminine ailments.

In our society, women aren't precieved to have their own sexuality among other things. Thats why you also see men asking non-straight women to be straight, among other reasons like stupidity.

When you look at most issues from how mainstream "girly" IPs are treated (MLP, Steven Universe, Shera...) to how actual femmes are treated in fandoms, it makes a little more sense when you think about it this way.  Its not just men drinking that systemic misogyny either.
Look at any fandom where theres a main femme character, you have girls complaining and wishing ill will on the main femme character because they're getting in the way of their ship. Back in the day, it was the WORST for lead girls in anime like Kagome from Inuyasha. She got so much shit from the fandom-  its like *ingrained, *this attitude.

So, what can be done about it- call these fuckkos out on their bullshit. Hold them accountable. Its not going to solve the systematic problem, but practicing these phrases may improve your experience:
"That is not appropriate."
"That is not funny."
"I just said that."
"You are not listening to me."
"I don't need your explanation."
"You are an asshole and I'm blocking you."


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 18, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Wow, so this thread turned into a... something else.   Chiefly,  borderline exactly what the question initiated asked.
> 
> So, amazing the women have thought about it, discussed it, and now we’re on to Voltron love subplots.
> 
> ...



The only reason this hasn't turned into another shitshow is because some asshole hasn't decided to show up and mention politics in some way, thats normally how most of these threads burn to the ground. One minute you're in the video games thread talking about DOOM, the next some douche decided to talk about American Immigration Policies because that game *Vaguely* (And I do mean vague as all hell) has some sort of commentary on that. And now its a screaming match between you, and some guy trying to argue that Islamaphobia is rational in a thread that was just supposed to be about a video game you really like.


----------



## Captain TrashPanda (Jun 18, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4 said:


> Damn, not here for me? I feel lied to. Jk I'll pester you on discord cutie


Nah man you actually chill. I like you... and I’ll pester you on discord too :3


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 19, 2019)

Reddit

okay, first of all the reason i left was not because of hostility because i'm fine with that.

my laptop is from the 90's and it simply won't run the media on this site anymore.

however i must point out that on many an occasion i've received hateful reposes for the stupidest reasons like the fact i don't hate a certain person for example.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Jun 19, 2019)

I left the childfree community I'd joined on LiveJournal back when because it turned from venting about people insisting "you're going to change your mind," doctors refusing to do sterilizations, and particularly ill-behaved children with too-passive parents, into a toxic, hostile place that treated _all_ children and _all_ parents worse than the egregiously bad examples had previously been treated. I didn't sign up for that shit - I don't particularly like kids, and I sure as hell don't want them for my own, but people who do realize "parent" is also a verb don't deserve flak for choosing to procreate.

Also left a girl gamer and a venting-about-bad-RP-experiences community after they plunged themselves too deep into the performative social justice pool. Equality and respect are good things, but insisting that because you are female and find something sexist/misogynist and offensive, that must be objective fact is not something I need in my life. Like, can we get back to talking about video games? 

It's sad, because the girl gamer community used to be a really chill place where people discussed games without a bunch of posturing and in general remained civil. And then it turned into a place where people would berate you for _daring_ not to have the same opinion of games or the same experiences of playing online ones. Yeah, no, fuck that shit.

And the RP community used to be a great source of funny stories about (primarily tabletop) games going badly because one player (or DM) acted inappropriately for the situation. Then it became more and more of a cesspool of toxic performative social justice that had no tolerance for honest mistakes or differing opinions that fell outside of the accepted narrative. Oh hell no. Get back to the rogue/monk pitching a fit because the dragon they just slayed didn't have enough treasure, plzkthx.


----------



## Troj (Jun 19, 2019)

Ooh! I got yeeted from an autism self-crit forum after it gradually devolved into a clique of literal SJWs demanding blood for faux pas and interpreting everything as "problematic" in some form or another. I stood up for a trans person who got dogpiled by that clique for having a "culturally appropriative" surname. I posted a link to the actual history of their surname---basically to demonstrate that their name was actually generic enough that it had roots in multiple nationalities and ethnicities around the world--and this meant I'd cruelly invalidated the experience of the main complainant who felt that their culture was being appropriated.  

Autism groups are either lovely or horrible, in my experience. If an autism group starts debating ableism in particular, that's often a sign that you're in for a serious mudslinging fest.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Jun 19, 2019)

If I just laugh at it all and say damn would anyone join me?

This is the world we love in and anything challenging status quo isnt met with open, honest communication but social justice, cliques, and you versus me.

I just find this whole discussion thread scary as all get out and not at all funny.  At the risk of being sexist or accused of being an SJW, i dont think a guy would understand (trans accepted because god, thats a lot of bs to deal with) because they talk about toxic and move on and it just seems to keep coming for us so hard and so often its an everyday occurence.  

Thats why i find his thread so scary - its a daily event and a lot of people are indifferent to it, if not supportive!


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 19, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> This forum S U C C


It both Succs and Seccs


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Jun 19, 2019)

There are some cyberpunk communities online that are pretty nasty and full of gatekeepers.
That's about as bad as I've gotten into.


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 19, 2019)

The Sonic fandom, enough said. XD


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

Jaredthefox92 said:


> The Sonic fandom, enough said. XD



wasn't my experience but then i didn't hang out in mainstream communities.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

As a  kid I really liked Anime, but I could never scrounge up the courage to go into one of those Hot Topic stores to get a poster or something because everything in there was never aimed at kids lol. The anime community is a mixed bag of good and bad, like I used to run into jerks who would say I "Wasn't a real anime fan if I had never watched *enter some obscure show that was never released in the west* or that I was a fake fan for liking dubbed anime

Or god forbid I actually like a show that everyone else hated that season (Pyscho Pass is fucking great and I will die on this hill). But the worst offenders are those blowhards who like to spit on "Seasonal Anime" and who think if a show is mainstream it must be a bad show, like get off your high horse. 

I've literally been insulted for not watching shows like Evangelion or Cowboy Bebop, they still like to shit on "Mainstream anime" like Attack on Titan and say it's trash and awful just because everyone else likes it. But they all like the same anime, so I don't know what their point is.

I would try to stick with just reading manga I liked online or at libraries, and never frequenting manga or comic book shops just because 1) They're expensive as all hell and I'm kind of poor and 2) I don't want the experience of some douche trying to quiz me on how many Yugioh cards there are or naming all the legendary pokemon to prove my worth.

"Oh you like batman? Why don't you name all the Robins then?" Like can't I just say I like Batman and leave? Who cares how many Robins there are, or if I happen to like a comic book series that everyone else in the community hates?


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Jun 20, 2019)

Liseran Thistle said:


> jerks who would say I "Wasn't a real anime fan if I had never watched *enter some obscure show that was never released in the west* or that I was a fake fan for liking dubbed anime
> But the worst offenders are those blowhards who like to spit on "Seasonal Anime" and who think if a show is mainstream it must be a bad show, like get off your high horse.


It's not retro if it's not Mancala.
Fight me.


----------



## Liseran Thistle (Jun 20, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> It's not retro if it's not Mancala.
> Fight me.




I dunno what a mancala is but that picture reminds me of the hipster dude who got mad at a newspaper for "Using a picture of him" only to find out that it wasn't at all a picture of him, it was a pic of some other random hipster dude. They inadvertently proved that the hipster community isn't as "different" or "unique" as they like to say it is, it was funny.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 20, 2019)

> Redacted by staff



eche

live and let die


----------



## Jaredthefox92 (Jun 20, 2019)

Sam A Wamm said:


> eche
> 
> live and let die



Yeah, that's why I got my own Discord server, all the Sonic fans in there I make absolutely sure they're sane. Hand pick these guys after weeks of roleplaying and talking to them.


----------



## Catdog (Jun 20, 2019)

Somethingawful (left after Lowtax went really insane, like starting tons of twitter fights constantly), some really old furry IRCs after the owners/members turned to be be creepy, and a few roleplay communities because I just kind of stopped roleplaying and they were getting really pushy. I should actually get back into that last one though, it's fun with the right people. I'm so rusty tho >_<


----------



## AppleButt (Jun 21, 2019)

Tumblr.


----------



## Scylo (Jun 22, 2019)

Real life!

Seriously though Rolemance, their mods tended to have a god complex and would assert themselves on anyone who had anything bad to say and they started to limit the roleplays content(just the starters)


----------



## EmpressCiela (Jun 22, 2019)

None yet but Twitter may change that...


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 24, 2019)

I apologize, but..... before this thread dies..... I'd like to make a little confession, on here, if I may..... (about my postings above).....  

First off - I apologize that it got so heated (to anyone that it bothered); as I didn't think that it'd get _that much_ attention.....  But, in all honesty - (in a small way, I'm kinda glad that it did).... as it was a discussion that I think desperately needed to be had; and needed to be "thought about" - by many folks within this community.

But, (please note): my postings above weren't intended to inflame tensions on here, or to make any problems for anyone...... it was mostly to get some people to think about these things, (and perhaps re-examine some of their opinions). Maybe I was successful, and maybe I wasn't, in my bit of "devils advocate" postings, (above)...... but at least, I tried..... I tried to offer up an opposing view, (a view that many people hold, but that wan't being discussed)..... and I hope, maybe started a dialogue...... not about *me* per say...... but about the larger issues, that many people seem to be so concerned about.

These problems need not define us as a community, I think..... and we need not let them bother us so much.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jun 24, 2019)

Scylo said:


> Real life!
> 
> Seriously though Rolemance, their mods tended to have a god complex and would assert themselves on anyone who had anything bad to say and they started to limit the roleplays content(just the starters)



nono i love the conflicts of real life.
it's a game for hardcore players.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Jun 13, 2022)

I guess I'm just lucky, I've never had 2 leave a hostile community......................................

I've had a few minor issues and arguments with some particular commenters and players, but just ignored them, or came back the next day after they were gone!


----------



## Rimna (Jun 13, 2022)

Watch collecting communities;
Photography communities;
Guitar player communities and channels;
Gaming communities and channels;
Almost all furry communities.

Basically, any community that is based around things that people can have personal opinions and thoughts about. I have better things to do than to listen to or get dragged into arguments over the stupidest shit ever.


----------



## Fluxbender (Jun 14, 2022)

dragon-in-sight said:


> *The Blizzard Game communities:* Especially the official WoW Forums are may be one of the most toxic places one can find on the internet. The general communication is agressive, and when someone asks a simple question about the game he has to scroll through 2-3 pages of troll and flame posts until he can hope to find a propper answer.


I browse that forum all the time for juicy nerd rage drama, and you're right on the money about the troll posts. People there love to make a game out of 'how much can we crucify the OP of the thread?' It doesn't matter what happens, it's ALWAYS the OP's fault, and they ALWAYS need to 'git gud'.

Now onto the stories... Two tales of hostility for the price of one:

*The Tamriel Rebuilt/Project Tamriel community:*
For the Morrowind mod. It's not really the group that is the problem (although I DO think that they are a bit xenophobic in some ways), but there was this one idiot who got on my back because I was talking to another person about why there isn't any writer positions; I said hey why not 'world builder', I do that all the time, and there's still a lot of stuff to be done on a writing front here. Guy came in and told me that, world building can go die, that 'idea guys' like me don't deserve a spot for 'doing nothing' (writing is doing nothing now, apparently; sorry Stephen King, Edgar Allan Poe, et al, but you're do-nothing losers who got fame for silly ideas), and that (here's the best part) 'ideas kill projects'.

It was like… You ARE aware that your entire project is based off the IDEA _FROM_ Bethesda, who are renowned for their WORLD BUILDING, right? I didn't even bother mentioning this to him, because anyone who would say something like that in that context is too dumb to understand. (And by the way, before he heehawed that nonsense, he said that they had tons of yet-to-be-implemented in-game books sitting unedited for months and years, because they had no writers editing them…) The same guy was CONSTANTLY arguing with others in the server (including project leads), even bullying them, over ideas, as if the only one who could make a 'worthy' contribution was him (we're talking like at least 60-70% of the fights involved him in a major way; outside of fights he loved making shitty comments to people calling them stupid). Will I ever go back? Maybe. I genuinely do like the project and want to see it completed someday, but this one person makes the entire experience poisonous.


*World Anvil community:*
This was one was just… let's just say that I have to watch my blood pressure closely while writing this. So, first week in, because I asked on the Discord if it was possible to use their website builder tool to make a site that looks 'old school' (simple designs, GIFs and stuff, so easy for someone new to coding like me to make), I was told by one of the volunteers that, "Yes, you can do that! You can make your site _cursed_." Uhh… excuse me? Cursed? I paid 70$ for this sub, lady, why the thinly-veiled hostility over what I want my site to look like? Same person later asked me 'why do I want my site to look like eye cancer' and told me to 'Google it' over me basically asking how to do the 'float' property with the custom Bbcode their site tool uses (all the references I found showed the HTML way to do it, not Bbcode). Like, yes, I can TOTALLY Google your UNIQUE BBCODE VARIANT THAT NO OTHER SITE USES.

Afterwards I was set upon by two more representatives who did nothing but essentially harass me over 'auto-play music' on my site. I had NO auto-play music on my website and NO intention of putting any auto-play music on there (I knew from my UT2004 mapping days that people find music like that annoying). I forgot that the 'code example' site I linked had music you could turn on, but I guess it can play for some people at random?? It had a toggle button so it was silent for me unless I pushed it. Still no reason to give me so much crap, in a frigging help/customer service channel no less… TOTAL 180 from the attitude I was shown before I paid (i.e. one that was quite honeyed in what I now recognize as a 'used car salesman' manner).

I'll summarize the rest of what I witnessed: same representatives went around and harassed others on their suggestions board and on Reddit anytime anyone dared mentioned music. Customer service often likes to argue with people instead of help them. Mods play bigtime favorites with people; there was a guy they banned simply because some higher-up didn't like him (and took like THREE MONTHS to answer his email asking why they banned him just to give some bogus non-reason). People being told to stop 'hogging' a channel on the Discord server when no one's been using it for days, then being called 'passive aggressive' for pointing that out. Several higher ups of the site have sock accounts they use to make it look like there are more people using the service than there actually is (I figured this because they all share the same writing styles, plus the interaction goes like this: 'new' person shows up with little to no posts and/or presence and starts doting on you out of the blue, gets you interested, then the next day they never reply to you again and have you blocked, or you simply never see them again; some of these socks were also used to harass people, and even to 'beg' me to not quit the site). The best one was how the unsub button doesn't work sometimes, and you get charged for another round behind your back. There was one incident where someone asked for a refund for that because it appeared to be a glitch. The founder called them a karen...They did get their money back, but only AFTER making the incident public on Reddit (where a goon even went over there to harass the guy, probably one of the same yahoos who harassed me over music). Unbelievable! I only stuck around because I wanted to get my money's worth. (PS. Don't be surprised if you start seeing some funny new accounts popping up saying that I am a liar and so-on-so-forth because I mentioned what goes on in this site.)


----------



## Rayd (Jun 14, 2022)

all communities


----------



## QueenSekhmet (Jun 14, 2022)

twitter (mostly because i got kicked off for telling a zoophile i'd kill him if we ever met. i fully stand by what i said),facebook (because it was pissing me off) and spells of magic (because it was super useless with shitty mods. also turns out that the joint is a pedo ring so i guess add that to the list of reasons not to go back).


----------



## Delv (Jun 15, 2022)

Most videogame fandoms, my least favorite are Call of Duty, Metal Gear Rising, and Counter Strike
I love videogames, it's one of the things I am most passionate about, people suck though and make sure that certain jokes are overused and become annoying. And don't worry I still think Metal Gear Rising is a great game, just has an irritating community.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Jun 15, 2022)

Connor J. Coyote said:


> Ya know...... it never ceases to amaze me - how some people can criticize, whine, (and complain about) certain people, certain aspects, and certain interactions - be it either on these Forums, (and on other social media places) - and _consistently lament_ about about how negative and toxic they all are..... _and yet_, (*at the same time*) - not realize how _the very complaining and criticizing that they're currently doing_ **helps** to *_*amplify*_* _that very same negativity and toxicity_ that they claim they dislike....
> 
> Complaining about things and about certain people is (*in itself*) a form toxicity.
> 
> ...


(I'd forgotten this thread, like so many others over the years).

But - sorry..... three years later - I still stand by this, 100%.

In spite of the criticisms I got on here from some other users (I honeslty don't remember who they were) one can not look at this posting above though, and say - that there's not some elements of truth in some of the things I said on here..... (in spite of it being unpopular with some folks).

* (I'll add this to it also though): in that - there's going to be some toxicity in life, where ever one goes - both online and in the real world..... and thus - tailoring (and preparing) one's response to said toxicity that one finds - is what one needs to focus on..... and preferably with that - offering up solutions that a community can possibly utilize to address it, would benefit us all in the long run - instead of complaining all the time about "how wrong" things are going. So there. ☺
---------------------------------
Absolutely:


Connor J. Coyote said:


> So - (with that said), I think it's probably more productive for us all to utilize our time and energy more efficiently by focusing more _on some possible solutions_ to these problems, and on _the positive aspects_ (of these platforms being *a resource* for the community).... and not so much on the negatives and on the people we "_don't like_".


----------



## SirRob (Jun 15, 2022)

Scylo said:


> Real life!


Ain't that the truth
--
Recently there was a discord that I felt was hostile towards me, and so I left and haven't returned. It was an offshoot of a forum I use (a GameFAQs board for a mobile game I play) and so it continues to have relevance there, so I can't say that I'll never return to it, but it feels empowering to actively avoid it.


----------



## JacobFloofWoof (Jun 15, 2022)

It's hard to say, many communities are so fringe and aggressive.


----------



## Baron Tredegar (Jun 15, 2022)

I pretty much quit looking at Star Wars fan communities.


----------



## Spatel (Aug 11, 2022)

fulffy512 said:


> I thought that too but no i was wrong, its just endless bickering over who right that's super draining. Reddit's headphones sub is pretty much the worst one i tried out 5 forums.
> 
> But then again there only so much you can talk about headphones/audio gear before it gets boring as hell. lol


It's because people that spend thousands of dollars on headphones that sound like ass are looking for ways to cope. Dunking on other peoples' bad headphones is a classic coping mechanism. Talking to other people who have bought the same bad headphones and rationalizing with each other why they aren't actually overpriced garbage is another mechanism.

r/headphones discord was the first discord I ever left. I got instant full body death from reading that.


----------



## Luxibutt (Aug 11, 2022)

Dragon Ball Community. 

...You can guess why.


----------



## Shyy (Aug 12, 2022)

Telegram


----------



## Baud (Aug 16, 2022)

I used to be very active on another kinda large furry platform, though in its dying days, where I met many people I considered my friends and I talked to them every day for quite some time. Turns out the place was full of liars and frankly quite bad people who managed to lie to me about their entire identity for months, manipulated me, and had their own private place where they would talk crap about every member they didn't like including my boyfriend at the time. If any one of the people responsible from that place is reading this, just know I still have trust issues thanks to you and I'm still very much angry at you.


----------



## Tetrachroma (Aug 24, 2022)

Furry twitter. Even as a leftist, the kind of shit I see people saying there is fucking ridiculous. And aside from politics, twitter furries love to generate enormous amounts of drama by banding together and taking a grand stance against bad takes that nobody actually has. (Throughout the whole poodling drama, I failed to find even a single person who said poodling is wrong)

As this person brilliantly put it:


https://imgur.com/ee00zFT


I guess you could say I dropped Twitter as a whole since I only ever really used it to connect with other furries. I'm just so glad I managed to break free from that hellhole. It's not good for anyone's mental health.


----------



## Troj (Aug 24, 2022)

Tetrachroma said:
			
		

> Furry twitter. Even as a leftist, the kind of shit I see people saying there is fucking ridiculous. And aside from politics, twitter furries love to generate enormous amounts of drama by banding together and taking a grand stance against bad takes that nobody actually has. (Throughout the whole poodling drama, I failed to find even a single person who said poodling is wrong)


When furries caught wind of an anti-police brutality protest that was happening the same weekend as a local furcon, everybody on Twitter flipped the fuck out and got into this huge acrimonious debate over police brutality and police reform, how the con should or shouldn't have engaged with or warned people about the protest, and whether or not people have an ethical duty to participate in political action during their vacation or downtime, when the protest in question wasn't even going to impact the con itself due to being scheduled later in the evening.


----------



## KimberVaile (Aug 27, 2022)

Tetrachroma said:


> Furry twitter. Even as a leftist, the kind of shit I see people saying there is fucking ridiculous. And aside from politics, twitter furries love to generate enormous amounts of drama by banding together and taking a grand stance against bad takes that nobody actually has. (Throughout the whole poodling drama, I failed to find even a single person who said poodling is wrong)
> 
> As this person brilliantly put it:
> 
> ...


Twitter in general just seems toxic as fuck and I'm pretty sure part of the reason it's so volatile is due to the character limit. Makes nuanced conversations far more difficult, context is quickly lost for the sake of brevity, so on. I do tend to agree that Twitter in a lot of ways is the public square for the internet. And I've always felt it was largely a bad thing. When you're online, it's much easier to be vile to other people, and Twitter just tends to be the agreed venue for the loudest assholes to start pelting other people with shit. In fact those loud assholes seem to often double as demagogues. I've always felt I was doing myself a favor of using a forum over Twitter for the above reasons.


----------



## Inferndragon (Aug 27, 2022)

Steam Forums. Each time i happen to go on it I tend to find people literally trying to make "Flame posts" just to farm "Jester Emotes" for Experience to level up their steam account. So people are purposely making terrible posts to make loads of people disagree with them.

Facebook. I used to use it all the time... Playing facebook games and just talking to people. Nothing on the site was useful. They were collecting data on me without any benefit to myself. In the end I terminated my account while i was in University. Felt so much happier after cutting it off.

Twitter I've just downloaded an addon that removes all the stories/promotion stuff at the side so all the toxicity is more or less gone as i get to follow people that I want to follow without it trying to recommend me to garbage. Since i used to get into flame wars with people and "engage" with them... when really I couldn't care less about it. 

A few twitch communities that I used to hang around. Unfortunately, it got me onto a spending spree. Probably gave $5000+ in total as donations over the years. The guy i was donating to... Was an abusive asshat that would talk shit about the donators off stream. The only reason why he put up with people was because he was getting money from them.

Any MMO community. I'll usually play an MMO for a month then immediately afterwards lose interest and never come back to it.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Aug 27, 2022)

Tetrachroma said:


> Furry twitter. Even as a leftist, the kind of shit I see people saying there is fucking ridiculous. And aside from politics, twitter furries love to generate enormous amounts of drama by banding together and taking a grand stance against bad takes that nobody actually has. (Throughout the whole poodling drama, I failed to find even a single person who said poodling is wrong)
> 
> As this person brilliantly put it:
> 
> ...


Yeah I got mauled for daring to post research papers that Autism is a Schizophrenia sub type by assholes who had no clue what there talking about. It also gets seriously worse when Sexuality/Gender is brought up, The most troll bind assholes come flooding out throw any -igot at you for shit you never said or even implied. As Troj has said It getting annoying seeing them threaten cons because they can't stop making drama & how they world doesn't revolve around them. They really can't handle any counterpoints/push back by other leftists without acting like angry 12 year old.


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Aug 27, 2022)

Spatel said:


> It's because people that spend thousands of dollars on headphones that sound like ass are looking for ways to cope. Dunking on other peoples' bad headphones is a classic coping mechanism. Talking to other people who have bought the same bad headphones and rationalizing with each other why they aren't actually overpriced garbage is another mechanism.
> 
> r/headphones discord was the first discord I ever left. I got instant full body death from reading that.


Audio gear focused groups are pretty much weaponized cancer. /r/headphones from 2017 ~ now was nothing but neckbeards crying over the Etymotic ER4XR shitting over 98% of headphone market quality wise. Objective based groups are even worse for short fuse losers who lash out the moment you realise there actually quite dense, I got banned from Hydrogen audio realising that there AAC/Ogg >>> LAME MP3 relied on samples that favoured AAC/Vorbis. I've tried AAC/Vorbis at 192kbps with my own music noticed that AAC/Vorbis tripped up way more easily on Electronic/Metal while on MP3 the worst I got was mild pre echo.

But these days there really no point on Lossy audio with 256GB ~ 1TB MicroSD cards being a thing now.


----------



## bluezcherry (Aug 28, 2022)

A small fan community for a kids media  won't get into more detail than that but basically, it was enjoyable for a while, but so much in fighting made me back away. I still love the thing itself, but cartoon communities in general are.... a lot


----------



## Green_Brick (Aug 28, 2022)

When I was much younger, I used to be part of the Sonic community. Things were pretty toxic, from my own experience. I had to "pick a side" on which games were "good" and which ones were "bad". I wasn't able to be objective about anything because I would ultimately upset someone who thought otherwise and held the game(s) near and dear to their heart.

Do not get me started on those who liked certain characters, and others who did not... -_-


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Aug 29, 2022)

High school.


----------



## bushvipergirl (Aug 30, 2022)

Haven't necessarily ceased using it, but Reddit.
I'm a christian, but I don't actively seek out lgbt people and harass them. As far as I'm concerned, I don't even openly disagree with most people being that it gets them upset and it's unkind, and I don't feel that it's right. I respect people and use their desired pronouns as well.
But my biggest mistake was letting some people know about my religion on a furry subreddit (mainly because I was attempting to defend christian furries as someone had made a rather hurtful post concerning them). I wake up the next morning to more downvotes than I have ever seen, and I didn't see a single comment reply that didn't let me know that I'm a huge bigoted jerk, and that I'm a disgusting homophobe and not a valid furry, and I should crawl back under the rock from whence I came.


----------



## Trevorbluesquirrel (Aug 30, 2022)

bushvipergirl said:


> Haven't necessarily ceased using it, but Reddit.
> I'm a christian, but I don't actively seek out lgbt people and harass them. As far as I'm concerned, I don't even openly disagree with most people being that it gets them upset and it's unkind, and I don't feel that it's right. I respect people and use their desired pronouns as well.
> But my biggest mistake was letting some people know about my religion on a furry subreddit (mainly because I was attempting to defend christian furries as someone had made a rather hurtful post concerning them). I wake up the next morning to more downvotes than I have ever seen, and I didn't see a single comment reply that didn't let me know that I'm a huge bigoted jerk, and that I'm a disgusting homophobe and not a valid furry, and I should crawl back under the rock from whence I came.



Sorry that happened! : (

Guess they've never seen these groups?









						Userpage of Christian-Furs -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

This group is for anyone who believes that Jesus Christ is the Son of God, whose sacrifice is the sole avenue to redemption.. . What Thi ...




					www.furaffinity.net
				












						Userpage of Christianfurries -- Fur Affinity [dot] net
					

This page is for all fellow Christ following furry critters! Anyone, no matter the size, shape, form, sexuality, species, interests, and ...




					www.furaffinity.net


----------



## Bigjackaal48 (Aug 31, 2022)

bushvipergirl said:


> But my biggest mistake was letting some people know about my religion on a furry subreddit (mainly because I was attempting to defend christian furries as someone had made a rather hurtful post concerning them). I wake up the next morning to more downvotes than I have ever seen, and I didn't see a single comment reply that didn't let me know that I'm a huge bigoted jerk, and that I'm a disgusting homophobe and not a valid furry, and I should crawl back under the rock from whence I came.


I had a reddit fur block me on Twitter because he couldn't not stop being stupid about what is & Isn't a disorder. But then peaked when he couldn't handle "DSM V is shady with autism" needed to be total creep by going a sub saying "+ratioed" then after bam got blocked. This is the clown who spent 3 months melting about /r/programming being bigoted.


----------



## skorgeD14 (Oct 12, 2022)

Trevorbluesquirrel said:


> Sorry that happened! : (
> 
> Guess they've never seen these groups?
> 
> ...


Yeah I almost forget I remember a trans Christian got mad at me for having a different opinion. Because I was against the left so do the right. So yeah we had a heated argument so worst of all she called me a white supremacist although I'm a nonwhite Hispanic. I was anti political all because I was listening to Malcolm x about a very controversial speech about white liberals.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Oct 22, 2022)

bushvipergirl said:


> As far as I'm concerned, I don't even openly disagree with most people being that it gets them upset and it's unkind, and I don't feel that it's right. I respect people and use their desired pronouns as well.


@bushvipergirl Well my thoughts to you on that, (for whatever it's worth) - is that it *sounds like* you take into account other people's perspectives, before you articulate an opinion or before you say anything...... and that's always usually a good thing, when we take into account other's feelings and perspectives. ☺

But on the other hand, sometimes open disagreements with people (that we disagree with) are necessary - in order to start and create more dialogues with each other that can potentially lead to a more positive change for us all; and for the larger community as well.

And so sometimes "standing your ground" and not apologizing to people for what you believe in, may be needed on occasion - in order to properly articulate your feelings better, and to make it known (to others) that there's someone else in the community that disagrees with certain policies, certain statements, or certain rules that they may feel are unfair.... and this applies to whatever they may do.

Otherwise, people may walk all over you (if you let them) and your belief systems also (if you let them)..... and that's not good for you, the community, or for anyone else who may think the same way you do.

I understand there's many people out there who want to avoid arguments for the sake of communal comity; and in turn - the "echo chamber effect" is comforting to many, as it's convenient for them...... but sometimes, arguments and disagreements (and discussions about them) can actually be a healthy thing, and aren't necessarily bad things all the time.

It's something to think about for whatever it's worth.


skorgeD14 said:


> Yeah I almost forget I remember a trans Christian got mad at me for having a different opinion. Because I was against the left so do the right. So yeah we had a heated argument so worst of all she called me a white supremacist although I'm a nonwhite Hispanic.


If you're both members of the same community, then it's probably best for you to report her (if you feel it's necessary) if she is overly belligerent about it...... as sometimes there are rules are in place in many of these online places that require people to be civil with each other, even if we disagree. And so as the old saying goes "to disagree without being disagreeable" usually applies and so - you shouldn't need to take abuse either, simply becasue you have a different opinion.


----------

